# Android Studio -Download Documentation  for Android SDK



## lolcore (17. Mrz 2021)

hallo hier https://stackoverflow.com/questions/42893969/how-to-use-android-sdk-documentation-offline
 gibt es die auswahl die "Documentation  for Android SDK" runterzuladen

die auswahl fehlt bei mir:



wo liegt mein denkfehler?


----------

